# Better Editorial and PR Photography -  a new downloadable e-resource



## snichols (May 4, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]_*Better Editorial and PR Photography*_[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] is a brand new resource manual that shows you how to take better PR and editorial photographs, how to set them up, how to handle individuals and groups shots and how to make your images more interesting.[/FONT] 

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]It looks at how you can use props to make your images come alive and shows you techniques for handling people shots, groups, portraits, event shots, presentations and much more.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]It explains the pitfalls behind taking these types of photographs and shows you how to prepare for the photo shoot - before you even leave your office.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]You can find out more at:[/FONT]


Better Editorial and PR Photography - a downloadable training e-manual
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------

